# Mobile coffee van and the Pompeii lever machine that won't work



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

After a long search I managed to get a company to take away my Pompeii lever coffee machine for servicing. After a quite a while the machine was returned to me and after a further search to find some replacement fixings I managed to get the machine reinstalled back on my mobile coffee van. A quick power up and she worked like a dream. I took her to an event and was upset to learn quite quickly that she wasn't automatically refilling. As the water ran out I has to turn off my gas depressurise to 0.4 bar which then the automatic refill kicked in. I waited a further 25 minutes to get back up to temp and then was able to trade. The company told me my pump was not right. My pump maxes at 2 bar. This I replaced anyway with a new similar. Still no joy. They sent and an engineer but alas he couldn't work out what my problem was. I was told by the company chief engineer boss via email that I needed to by pass the pump and put on mains pressure. At this point I was lost. I parked my van up and walked away because I just don't know what to do or who to talk to. I enjoyed taking my little van out to small events but now I can't even sell her because she is just not operational. I can't just drive it to the coffee company HQ as she is only small max speed is 30mph and have no funding left to trailer her down Thank you for reading my plight. If anyone has even a crumb of wisdom that can help me progress with this I would be So very grateful. ;(


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

get in touch with bella barista in wellingborough as they fit these all he time to vehicles


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Presumably you are feeding your machine with a water tank? Is it below the machine?

Do you have a 'lift-pump' such as a Flojet? This would be required to feed your high pressure pump to fill the boiler.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

When you were last using the machine, did you ever hear the pump run to fill the boiler?

If the pump was operating but no water was getting to the machine then this could be a different problem.

If there pump never runs to refill then it either has no power (dead pump - you've ruled that out), and there could be a component that's damaged on the control board & needs repaired.

Also your water level probe may be dirty or faulty and isn't detecting the water level so never tells the pump to run to refill.

I would try the probe first. Remove the connection to it from the top of the boiler (looks like a metal needle with a flat end & spade clip attached) and it the boiler in theory should fill (with the machine on).

If you have any other info please let us know.


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

When setting up the pump happily fills the tank when all is cold. I put on the heat. After using the appliance the automatic fill won't kick in but will kick when I have de pressured to 0.4. The service that I have had cost me £500 so assumed that probe and such like would have been cleaned. ? It apparently was in full working order when it left the factory. At this stage I would be prepared, once a conclusion has been reached to pay to have some one come out help make her work.


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have emailed and spoken to them. They just never got back to me. This other company were more than happy to help me. The company I used believes that they have repaired the machine as it was working in their factory. However that was not in situe which is my van. The machine is superb. They have done an epic job she produces fabulous coffee it's just it won't refill automatically. Thanks for your help. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Yes using the flo jet pump. With more bar pressure than I will ever need. Alas it is the second pump. I was told that it must be my pump. So In case it was I replaced a brand new one with another brand new one.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Being thorough, You replaced the flojet water pump or machine pump?


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

The flo jet pump


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Remove top cover of machine. Get up to temperature...pull lead of level probe, does it start filling?


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

I will have a go. Absolutely belting down outside. Thanks. Will update when I have tried.


----------

